# Distance between standard fruit trees



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

How far apart do you plant your fruit trees? (anyone in a cold climate have standard fruit trees that are mature?) We have a small orchard, 25 trees, with 15 more coming this season- they are on standard rootstock. Even though they are supposed to be around 25 feet apart, because of our growing season (90 days) we planted them 15- 20 feet apart. Any one have a good web site on distance between trees info? Checked Nafex- could not find what I was looking for. Thanks- Teri


----------



## DETMURDS (Feb 13, 2007)

When you purchase them, they give suggested distances. the 2 gala apple trees I planted last year said 20 feet.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I planted standard apple trees 30 feet apart, or more, and it wasn't any too far apart. I would plant them farther apart if I planted more standard apples. I am in the cold side of zone 4 in NW Wisconsin. My trees are 10 to 17 years old, and have been kept somewhat smaller than maximum size by pruning. The others that I planted 15 to 25 feet apart, based on the catalogs and depending on the rootstocks, are also mostly too close. By too close, I mean that the branches overlap from tree to tree.


----------



## NWMO (Jul 26, 2005)

I have a variety of apple and peach trees that I purchased on clearance.....I got them into the ground and know they are too close.......probably about 10 feet apart, maybe 15 and in two rows that are about 15 feet apart.....should I dig them up this season and space them out better? They are dwarf trees.........


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I just ordered some dwarf fruit trees & in reading up on them, found about 15 feet apart is OK.

Glad to see someone else is interested in dwarfs. Seem to be a lot of misunderstanding around them.

My neighbor asked me if I didn't mind eating & canning such small fruit..... :nono:


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

NWMO said:


> I have a variety of apple and peach trees that I purchased on clearance.....I got them into the ground and know they are too close.......probably about 10 feet apart, maybe 15 and in two rows that are about 15 feet apart.....should I dig them up this season and space them out better? They are dwarf trees.........


The peaches are probably ok.

Do you know what stocks the apples are on? A lot of the 'dwarf' trees are on fairly vigorous stocks (really semi-dwarf). 

I could probably keep them under control at that spacing. Dunno if you can. What do you know about taking care of apple trees?


----------



## NWMO (Jul 26, 2005)

It could fit in the palm of my hand, but I am learning.......and truly, anything I raise off of it will be either applesauce, or given away to others...not looking for a bumper crop, just bought them for little to nothing....if it works, great; if not, no biggee!


----------

